# Aquatic Plant Seeds



## Justice Bucket (May 16, 2009)

Hi, great forum! I'm new here and have some questions about acquiring aquatic plant seeds. I teach grade 7/8 Math/Science in Manhattan and recently found out we have these Hubbard fish tanks that no one is using.

http://site.unbeatablesale.com/img027/amed1444.jpg

I'd like to use them as freshwater planted tanks as well as one for brackish plants with an SG around 1.010

1) I'd like to buy aquatic plant seeds because I'd like my students to cultivate them from seedlings.

2) What are the best brackish water seeds/plants for my salinity SG 1.010?

3) Where can I buy aquatic plant seeds? no lfs has them.

Thanks in advance


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

Walmart has aquatic bulbs.
You can try a pond store.
Look on Yahoo for a planted tank club near you in "Groups"
Tom Barr ( plantbrain-member ) may know He teaches this stuff:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The best source for aqautic plant seeds is a local pond, ditch, canal, etc... where you can find plants and collect the seeds yourself. The next best option is to find someone who can do that for you.

-Dave


----------



## goby1 (Mar 4, 2009)

i have some brackish use java ferns they will do good even in brackish


----------



## Justice Bucket (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the Java.

best


----------

